# Quinsy tonsillectomy



## Thouvenel (Aug 23, 2012)

I am wondering if anyone out there has submitted a claim for a quinsy tonsillectomy, if so, which code did you use to get the highest reimbursement? The patient is over 12, so 42826-22, or 42999?  Thanks for the help.


----------

